# After 5 minutes of waiting, Uber driver cancels and then pax gets same Uber after another request and assaults him for cancelling the previous one.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

"To this date, Uber still has not responded to me. The only thing I received was from an automated email saying thanks for filing this report. That's sickening. How come they haven't responded back to me? Do they even care about us? Do they care about the drivers? It doesn't seem like it because normally someone would have responded immediately or should have responded immediately," he said. 









VIDEO: Passenger attacks Uber driver over canceled ride


An Uber driver captured video on his dash camera of a passenger punching him repeatedly after a dispute over a canceled ride in South Los Angeles.




www.foxla.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

That's why you don't pick up people you've just cancelled on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That's why you don't pick up people you've just cancelled on.


I used to do it all the time.
Some people are easier to assault than others, I guess.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I used to do it all the time.
> Some people are easier to assault than others, I guess.


If they assault you, you gotta run away but self defense is always good thing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I've stepped outta the car and offered to do 'the man dance' several times.
Couple of times I found a dance partner.
It happens.
Never been afraid to get my ass kicked.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That's why you don't pick up people you've just cancelled on.


Yep I either get out of the area or stay offline for a little while. 

I note the rider rating before I cancel so I can watch for the same rating in the area I cancelled. If it pops up again I ignore it. 

Some times if I am a little bitter about it. I will accept and make them wait like 10 min and not move at all then cancel.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Yep I either get out of the area or stay offline for a little while.
> 
> I note the rider rating before I cancel so I can watch for the same rating in the area I cancelled. If it pops up again I ignore it.
> 
> Some times if I am a little bitter about it. I will accept and make them wait like 10 min and not move at all then cancel.


I've had awkward moments where I cancelled as they were arriving because I got tired of waiting and they crept up from behind after 5 minutes, right now it is 3 minutes and I can cancel for a fee but it used to be 5 minutes. The embarrassing part is cancelling when they arrive and your doors were unlocked and they get in. In that case I gotta start asking them to request again and they may get me or another guy farther away. The system sometimes gives it to another guy farther away. I did this once in winter and had to let the ladies wait inside the warm car until the other guy arrived.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

After each successful shuffle it is wise to go offline for a few minutes and get out of the immediate area. Even still be on the look out for the same name.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> After each successful shuffle it is wise to go offline for a few minutes and get out of the immediate area. Even still be on the look out for the same name.


Professional drivers with thousands of rides will know what to do. Y'all know the drill. It is dog eat dog world


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> After each successful shuffle it is wise to go offline for a few minutes and get out of the immediate area. Even still be on the look out for the same name.


Uber doesn't show name, Lyft does.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Uber doesn't show name, Lyft does.


You can tell if it is the person you cancelled requesting again as you're still in the vicinity. If you're getting ping from a farther away area then it is not that person.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's called an educational fee. 

Not a hold on maybe let me get my ass kicked fee.

Or better yet, let me go pick him up again on the second one anyway and let him down rate me.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Never Pick up the person that you canceled on 5 minutes earlier. just go offline for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Noentry (11 mo ago)

Ozzyoz said:


> "To this date, Uber still has not responded to me. The only thing I received was from an automated email saying thanks for filing this report. That's sickening. How come they haven't responded back to me? Do they even care about us? Do they care about the drivers? It doesn't seem like it because normally someone would have responded immediately or should have responded immediately," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try to contact him by phone before you cancelled.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Never use the phone. if your driving with Uber you only half to text or hit the (I arrived text.) Lyft you half to call.I never call.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

My favorite thing to do used to be to watch the inconsiderate bastards walk out and head towards my car after the five minute mark and drive off right when their three feet away from the door. They wanted to waste my time, fine, I did the same to them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> My favorite thing to do used to be to watch the inconsiderate bastards walk out and head towards my car after the five minute mark and drive off right when their three feet away from the door. They wanted to waste my time, fine, I did the same to them.


15 second creep.... Just slowly pull away. If they catch me they win.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

It sounded like the driver shuffled man-bun-boy, got caught and tried to offload him. This one came back on the driver.



UBER said:


> "Uber has pioneered many of the safety features that are standard in the industry today, including an in-app emergency button. This is on top of the core safety experience where every trip is GPS tracked, drivers must pass a background check, and riders are given the make, model, license plate, and driver name to verify their trip before getting into the vehicle. Our work on safety is never done, and we are committed to working with relevant stakeholders and officials at all levels of government to help ensure rider and driver safety on every trip. If a driver feels unsafe, they can cancel or end the trip at any time."


Customer Support should have been all over the incident, but instead they say how they vet drivers...they turned the conversation into marketing UBER to pax and raking in money. Disgusting.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Uber doesn't show name, Lyft does.


I understand that. I’m saying if you go offline for a minute or two and get out of the immediate area then you come back online and accept a Ping you need to look at the name to make sure it’s not the same shuffle.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Never use the phone. if your driving with Uber you only half to text or hit the (I arrived text.) Lyft you half to call.I never call.


You have to call on lyft but you don't have to wait until they pick up the phone. Just let it ring once and hang up then you can cancel.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jfinks said:


> You have to call on lyft but you don't have to wait until they pick up the phone. Just let it ring once and hang up then you can cancel.


Lyft? What the heck is Lyft?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I've stepped outta the car and offered to do 'the man dance' several times.
> Couple of times I found a dance partner.
> It happens.
> Never been afraid to get my ass kicked.


Someone ****ed with your taco truck????


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, never pick up someone who looks like Charles Manson, just saying.

Second, it's wonderful to see how supportive Uber is and I'm sure they were only too happy to share information with the police. Screw "removed access from the platform", that kid needs to go to jail.

Third, in general, best not to take the second ping after a cancel. On uber if it's the same name after you accept, cancel the second time as an unsafe ride and go about your business. On the rare occasions that I accept the second ping after I cancelled. As soon as they hop in, I immediately ask them if they cancelled the ride. When they say no, I say something like that's weird, your ride just disappeared from my app like it was cancelled. Check your account and make sure you didn't get charged for it. Now they are my friend and wee are on our way. I have done this 4 times I think, when I really needed the ride.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

My favorite is getting a request from a school. I wait 2 minutes and then text them to ask if they are over 18.. If I get a yes, I tell them I'm going to card them. Had 3 cancellation fees on that one so far. 😆


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That's why you don't pick up people you've just cancelled on.


Yep. Always go offline, then hit cancel no show. Drive out of the area before going back online.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yep. Always go offline, then hit cancel no show. Drive out of the area before going back online.


You miss out on a lot of money doing that.
I canceled the same guy THREE TIMES in a row.

Got a ping to a big apartment complex. Pulled up to the pin, clock started.
Tick, tick, tick. At 5:01 CANX ca-ching.
I started the car but before I could get it in gear got the ping from him again.
Accepted it.
Tick, tick, tick. At 5:01 CANX ca-ching.
Sat still for a second. Yup. Ping.
Accepted it.
Got a text, "where the **** ARE you?"
I'm having fun now. LoLing my ass off.
Tick, tick, tick. At 5:01 CANX ca-ching.

I shut off the ap Figured I better get the **** outta there before he finds me and pulls me through the window for an ass beating. 

VERY profitable fifteen minutes. 
And a personal best.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You miss out on a lot of money doing that.
> I canceled the same guy THREE TIMES in a row.
> 
> Got a ping to a big apartment complex. Pulled up to the pin, clock started.
> ...


No multiple cancel fee is worth getting assaulted, murdered, or a false complaint that leads to deactivation.

The point of canceling no show is to teach them common courtesy. And A LOT of people need a cooling off period after having to learn this lesson the hard way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No multiple cancel fee is worth getting assaulted, murdered, or a false complaint that leads to deactivation.


No balls, no babies.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> No balls, no babies.


Dead men have no balls OR babies.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Dead men have no balls OR babies.


A coward dies a thousand deaths, a brave man but one.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No multiple cancel fee is worth getting assaulted, murdered, or a false complaint that leads to deactivation.
> 
> The point of canceling no show is to teach them common courtesy. And A LOT of people need a cooling off period after having to learn this lesson the hard way.


I had a 3 time once, 2 couples at a restaurant. Ordered, stacked ping, so it was 12 minutes before I got there. I text at 2 minutes and pretty sure I see an annoyed looking woman glance at her phone and put it down. 5 comes, cancel and start to move. Get pinged again. Stopped 2 doors down. Get a message, we'll be right out. At 4 minutes I creep around the corner and cancel again. Sitting there I get the ping again. Drove by to get the timer going again. Wait around the corner, they message me where are you ... and then they cancel at 3 minutes. At that point I got out of dodge. It felt good to get paid for someone wasting my time but $12 for 18 or 20 minutes of your time and a couple of miles driven is not a terrific payday. I happily take the cancel when the opportunity cost of the ride isn't much greater than the cancel fee but usually I'm making less as a result.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

This is called the Stone Cold Multiplier, have done it multiple times and never got assaulted. It multiplies earnings during slow times when you get stuck out in the suburbs. Think weekday Christmas party times in well-off neighborhoods where drivers aren't plentiful. A couple $3.75 bonuses added onto that fare back to the city from some couple that got overserved and has to say goodbye to everyone on the way out the door. Then act like you weren't the guy that cancelled on them....Stone Cold.

You have to make your own bonuses sometimes. Executives in ugly christmas sweaters
don't start fights in front of their wives in my experience


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

HPRohit said:


> This is called the Stone Cold Multiplier, have done it multiple times and never got assaulted. It multiplies earnings during slow times when you get stuck out in the suburbs. Think weekday Christmas party times in well-off neighborhoods where drivers aren't plentiful. A couple $3.75 bonuses added onto that fare back to the city from some couple that got overserved and has to say goodbye to everyone on the way out the door. Then act like you weren't the guy that cancelled on them....Stone Cold.
> 
> You have to make your own bonuses sometimes. Executives in ugly christmas sweaters
> don't start fights in front of their wives in my experience


No but they do make false reports saying you stole their money. And Rohit will interpret that as you robbed the pax, and deactivate you.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> No but they do make false reports saying you stole their money. And Rohit will interpret that as you robbed the pax, and deactivate you.


Iphone screenshots are free...I screenshot every no show cancel fee I've ever gotten...never been deactivated....it takes some art once they're in the car to make them your friend again. I get 1-starred a bit...I don't cry over it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I have accepted a few pings from riders that I had just cancelled as no show. Only two said something to me about leaving them. I told them after 5 minutes, I leave, and that their app tells them that. Neither pax was very happy with me, but they certainly didn't get hostile.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

HPRohit said:


> Iphone screenshots are free...I screenshot every no show cancel fee I've ever gotten...never been deactivated....it takes some art once they're in the car to make them your friend again. I get 1-starred a bit...I don't cry over it.


Your confusion is that you believe I said anything about getting deactivated for a simple cancel no-show, or even implied that.

What you should be getting out of this is that _eventually_ a pax will make the right sort of false complaint that it triggers a review of your cancel no-show collection, and if whoever gets assigned to look at it - such as Rohit - sees that you have a particular pattern of doing a cancel no-show on the exact same pax multiple times in a row, and it lines up with the complaint that the pax made, Rohit _will_ flag you as collecting fraudulent no-show fees, and deactivate you.

This is a fact. It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when. You could have been totally legit and warranted in collecting those fees. But the pax just has to be pissed off enough and irritated enough that they just paid 3 no-show cancel fees in a row, that they want to take it out on you and complain to Uber/Lyft, saying something like, "I was standing at the driver's door and he refused to unlock it and let me in because he said he doesn't pick up N-word people. And he just sat there and cancelled on me 3-times in a row after saying I didn't show up!"

Seriously, that's all it will take. Piss someone off enough by doing it to them multiple times in a row, and eventually SOMEONE _will_ get angry enough to make such a complaint. Or, as the thread began, SOMEONE _will_ get angry enough to attack you over it.

Carelessly doing this to passengers is only shortening the number of days you have left before deactivation of either your account, or your life. Don't tempt fate.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your confusion is that you believe I said anything about getting deactivated for a simple cancel no-show, or even implied that.
> 
> What you should be getting out of this is that _eventually_ a pax will make the right sort of false complaint that it triggers a review of your cancel no-show collection, and if whoever gets assigned to look at it - such as Rohit - sees that you have a particular pattern of doing a cancel no-show on the exact same pax multiple times in a row, and it lines up with the complaint that the pax made, Rohit _will_ flag you as collecting fraudulent no-show fees, and deactivate you.
> 
> ...


If I've learned anything in my 6 year relationship with Uber and Lyft, it is that they are willing and able to take irrational punitive action for no reason at all at any time, so why should I change my behavior trying to avoid random acts of incompetence/apathy.

I also believe Lyft and Uber are not reliable sources of income. Anybody using the platform should be prepared for deactivation at any time for a made up or unavoidable situation. Bowing to the whims of the algorithm or catering to inconsiderate abusive passengers is something I'm not willing to do. If I can toy with them at their expense, I will.

I'm not confused at all, I know the risk involved and I'm still at the table playing cards. I don't play as many hands as I used to due to market forces and other priorities.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's called an educational fee.
> 
> Not a hold on maybe let me get my ass kicked fee.
> 
> Or better yet, let me go pick him up again on the second one anyway and let him down rate me.


Every one of us need to implement educational fees. I take great pleasure in offering this service.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HPRohit said:


> I also believe Lyft and Uber are not reliable sources of income. Anybody using the platform should be prepared for deactivation at any time for a made up or unavoidable situation. Bowing to the whims of the algorithm or catering to inconsiderate abusive passengers is something I'm not willing to do. If I can toy with them at their expense, I will.


That was my attitude the whole time I drove.
I did a good job for them, if its not good enough they can fire me. I'm not willing to do more.
If my ap fired up when I was ready to work, I drove.
If it didn't, I found something else to do.
I really didn't GAF either way.

I got 'deplatformed' a few times. I didn't even know why. Didn't care. Bottom line is my ap doesn't work. Oh well. They'd send me an email and I wouldn't even read it. I'd try every once in a while and eventually it would 'heal' and I'd be 'forgiven' and I'd drive. 
Kind of like when wifey gets pissed off at me. I often don't know why .. just a general 'because your an ass hole' reason and I figure "Oh well, she'll get over it. Or not. I'll find out." And, she gets over it.
It's not like I can not be an ass hole any more. I can only be the best me that I can be. Hope that's good enough, cause it's all I got.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That's why you don't pick up people you've just cancelled on.


As well, you know even if they don't assault you, its a guaranteed 1 star. This is common sense. So, why pick them up again? Although, there is no name of the pax on the request, you can usually know its the same rider from the rating if its not 5.0. This is my tip of the week, always check NAME and RATING.


----------



## km727 (May 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I've stepped outta the car and offered to do 'the man dance' several times.
> Couple of times I found a dance partner.
> It happens.
> Never been afraid to get my ass kicked.


Some people won't stop at just an ass kicking. That's a white people thing. If a "minority" (whom are now the majority in USA) gets the upper hand, may end up stomping your head to death. Happens all the time. Be careful out there.

I shuffled on a nice young lady once, got her request a 2nd time immediately after, picked her up and she was upset, I explained it's nothing personal just business and that I've had plenty of times where I've waited 5-10+ mins only to be told the person left, is passed out, or just never comes out of the house. She understood, I explained to her if she wants to call uber on Monday (this was Saturday night) she can say she didn't see me and get the $ back (I know that I can go into the refund trip and say "error recalculate" and get the $ back and Uber takes the loss). She said okay great sounds good, drop her off, 5 mins later I got a 20$ tip for that ride, PLUS another 20$ tip for the first cancelled one! So I learned just keep it real and be honest with people usually they respect you for it.

I had another guy, similar situation, cancelled then got his request again, he was running late for work, I explained same thing, that after the waiting period is up if no one is there, I leave to continue working/giving other rides. He also gave me a 3$ tip. And I live/give rides in the ghetto, I always carry at least 2 weapons at all times, my point being tipping is pretty rare in these parts, I'd say 1 in 10 rides sometimes 2 in 10 gives a tip. Heck I wear a level III+ plate carrier strapped while I Uber, no joke. What a job for piddle amounts... but Aerospace which claims to be hiring hasn't even given me a job interview over 3 years of applying and I'll be darned if I'm going to wear a mask or get a clotshot just to be able to stand behind a counter at some min wage job! So Uber for now it is, until my new business starts bringing in some clients that is.

If my gut tells me to not pick up the 2nd request, I don't. But people really need the ride and are usually sorry to have missed the 1st and thankful you were so close for the 2nd (instead of a driver 15 mins away). I get angry people sometimes that complain how they were cancelled on and now had to wait for me to show up, all I can say is glad to help lol, we all know why they were cancelled (not being outside and ready to get a ride).

I definitely am nervous as to what I may be getting into when I re-accept a shuffle... but my area and the time I drive has only 1 or 2 drivers out, and most passengers have learned by now they need to play the game with us few drivers to keep being able to get home at these late hours in this driver- deprived area. I laugh when I think of the poor souls who 1 and 2 starred me and now can't even ever get an Uber because it's me and 1 other guy past 2AM and they've one-starred us both LOL.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

km727 said:


> Some people won't stop at just an ass kicking. That's a white people thing. If a "minority" (whom are now the majority in USA) gets the upper hand, may end up stomping your head to death. Happens all the time. Be careful out there.


I'd rather die a rooster, than live like a chicken.
I've looked down the barrel of gun and said "Do it mother ****er. Do it."
I actually want to die on me feet, I don't want to die on my knees.
And, the older I get, the less I have to lose.
Just ... don't miss.


----------



## km727 (May 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I'd rather die a rooster, than live like a chicken.
> I've looked down the barrel of gun and said "Do it mother ****er. Do it."
> I actually want to die on me feet, I don't want to die on my knees.
> And, the older I get, the less I have to lose.
> Just ... don't miss.


I'm glad you aren't disillusioned like many people out there. Some people seem to think others will stop fighting once one person gets knocked, doesn't always happen that way.

Keep on keeping on then.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

km727 said:


> Some people won't stop at just an ass kicking. That's a white people thing. If a "minority" (whom are now the majority in USA) gets the upper hand, may end up stomping your head to death. Happens all the time. Be careful out there.
> 
> I shuffled on a nice young lady once, got her request a 2nd time immediately after, picked her up and she was upset, I explained it's nothing personal just business and that I've had plenty of times where I've waited 5-10+ mins only to be told the person left, is passed out, or just never comes out of the house. She understood, I explained to her if she wants to call uber on Monday (this was Saturday night) she can say she didn't see me and get the $ back (I know that I can go into the refund trip and say "error recalculate" and get the $ back and Uber takes the loss). She said okay great sounds good, drop her off, 5 mins later I got a 20$ tip for that ride, PLUS another 20$ tip for the first cancelled one! So I learned just keep it real and be honest with people usually they respect you for it.
> 
> ...


Crazy, I just don't understand how someone can wait 10-15min for a driver to show up and then no show. The app plainly shows where the driver is and how far away they are, and estimated time of arrival.... 

Sometimes I know that I show up just a minute or 2 after the request, and I can understand that they aren't ready that fast.


----------



## km727 (May 24, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Crazy, I just don't understand how someone can wait 10-15min for a driver to show up and then no show. The app plainly shows where the driver is and how far away they are, and estimated time of arrival....
> 
> Sometimes I know that I show up just a minute or 2 after the request, and I can understand that they aren't ready that fast.


Totally agree. In my experience they are usually very new to Uber and don't know how to cancel/message driver or think too, or they get a ride from someone else or just fall asleep/pass our.

I don't wait 5-10 anymore but have in the distant past when first starting, bending over backwards for people. 

Nowadays I've refined my pickup/shuffle method, it's pretty efficient system now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

km727 said:


> I'm glad you aren't disillusioned like many people out there. Some people seem to think others will stop fighting once one person gets knocked, doesn't always happen that way.
> 
> Keep on keeping on then.


I got mixed up in a bar brawl in a small town on the other side of the border of El Paso ... named Juarez.
I was all of 18 or so, sitting in a pretty nice bar.
Suddenly a fight breaks out. 
I made the mistake of standing up - that makes you a combatant.

I took an immediate shot to the side of my face and went down. This Mexican was kicking me in the ribs. I could hear crunching with each kick. I remember seeing his silver tipped boot right in front of me.
There was this huge ashtray made of a piece of rock that was on a table, now in front of me. It was triangle shaped and about 10 inches wide with three points. It weighed every bit of five lbs.
I picked it up and brought it down on the foot he was standing on. He picked up his injured foot and held it and hopped,
I did the same to the other foot, and he went down. 
I remember him looking at me with hate in his eyes - both of us laying on the floor.
I brought up the ashtray again and hit him right at the temple with one of those points.

He laid still. I drew back to hit him again, and realized he was laying very still, so I didn't strike again.

I got up and ran like hell. Got back to the US side.
I often wonder if I killed him.
I might have. I was young, and strong and fighting for my life.

He was laying awful still.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Crazy, I just don't understand how someone can wait 10-15min for a driver to show up and then no show. The app plainly shows where the driver is and how far away they are, and estimated time of arrival....
> 
> Sometimes I know that I show up just a minute or 2 after the request, and I can understand that they aren't ready that fast.


I get those once in a while late night and love them, here's why. If I take a long call at 1:15-1:30 AM or so, I'm going to have to race back downtown to get another ping as the bars close. So I've driven lets say 115 miles from downtown. As I start to head back I may get another ping all the way back downtown. By the time I get there, there's an excellent chance that the drunks have walked off and if I no show them, I get $10 or more for the no show (all the time and mileage to get back to them) for just 5 minutes of waiting. While I'm waiting, check Lyft and see if there's a better surge.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

jfinks said:


> Crazy, I just don't understand how someone can wait 10-15min for a driver to show up and then no show. The app plainly shows where the driver is and how far away they are, and estimated time of arrival....
> 
> Sometimes I know that I show up just a minute or 2 after the request, and I can understand that they aren't ready that fast.


People shouldn’t request someone spend their personal time to drive to their house and help them out by giving them a ride somewhere, only to have the driver wait for you to get ready to leave.

If you aren’t ready to leave, you aren’t ready to request a ride.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Carry a weapon, defend yourself and move on.


----------



## Macydog1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I NEVER answer the phone when called by a pax. When there is a message to call upon arrival, I NEVER call. I'm not their alarm clock! And f**k the message "picking up a VIP". I treat everyone the same!


----------

